# 2013 DC Metro Cooking and Entertaining Show



## DWSmith (Oct 27, 2013)

Just want to let everyone know I will be at the DC Metro Cooking & Entertainment Show at the DC Convention Center next week, November 2 and 3. Like last year I will be in a booth with WildBoar under the banner WildBoar's Kitchen. We've gone bigger this year (10x20 booth), so we'll have a lot of display area. Booth numbers are 532/534. I am bringing 45 cutting boards of various materials and sizes, plus a dozen and a half lazy susans and -- new for this year -- some wood plates that will all be for sale, maple, cherry and oak from another talented NC artisan Mike Davis. In addition, I will have a collection of beautiful turned segmented bowls, urns and decorative items from a highly talented NC artisan named Charlie Stickney. These segmented turnings have to be seen to be believed, the level of craftmanship is that high.

The other David (Wildboar) will once again be introducing the public to some of the *premier* knifemakers. He will be showing knives from Delbert Ealy, Randy Haas, Pierre Rodrigue, Marko Tsourkan and Butch Harner, as well as a leather knife roll from Steve Goodson. Besides handing out information on the makers, he will also be introducing knife-curious show attendees to KKF. Knowing David as I do, he will be talking non-stop to everyone who comes by the booth about those knives and makers. His expertise and knowledge will shine.

So if you are in the area and are interested in seeing my work, or some knives from one of the makers, or a Steve Goodson knife roll, please come and visit.

Here is a link to the show: http://www.metrocookingdc.com/ There are a lot of cooking demonstrations and appearances by celebrity chefs, some of which require special tickets.

Wildboar will have 16 free general admission tickets, so if you are interested in coming to the show please send him a PM and make arrangements. He'll need to know which day you would like the ticket for, and will have to work at a time to meet you outside the exhibit hall to give you the ticket.

So please come out and visit us next weekend, we'd love to see you.

David Smith


----------



## zoze (Oct 28, 2013)

Please don't forget to share some pics, afterwards.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 31, 2013)

Booth # is 432/434. We still have ~8 gratis General Admission tickets available; PM me Friday if interested.

Cantuccini and biscotti baking is almost done, so we'll have some munchies at the booth.

And as an added bonus it looks like Butch Harner will be with us all day Sunday, so come on out and say hello.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 1, 2013)

Got the bulk of the booth set up this afternoon. No knives were on-site, but there will be quite a few out tomorrow.








Oh, and right across the aisle from our booth:





Nice enough guys. We'll be playing at opposite ends of the price range, so we'll co-exist just fine. Cutco and Gunther Wilhelm are here again. Cutco only sprung for a tiny booth, so they put big vertical flags out in the aisle :spankarse:

Sorry about the poor pics; all I had was a phone camera today. I'll get better pics tomorrow after the booth is fully set up with the knives, knife roll, etc. and BoardSmith gets more boards and the segmented turned wood products out on display. It should be hectic and fun tomorrow, and even better Sunday when Butch is hanging out.


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 2, 2013)

We had a good drive up from NC to DC, a busy time setting up the booth, a terrific meal last night at The Green Pig (apologies if I messed up the name) and a good nights sleep. I am ready for breakfast and getting busy. 

On a sad note, The Butcher and Baker store was going to share part of the booth with us but has had to back out due to some family obligations. But on a good note, the show should be quite good this year since this isn't an election year and the government shutdown is "over". More photos later.o


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 2, 2013)

Good luck this weekend guys. Wish I could be there. Sounds like dinner was good too! I hope everybody sells out of everything! Definitely more pics please.


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 3, 2013)

The 2013 MCES is now over. WildBoar, Butch and my family are all out of the show and either at home, in a motel or on the way home. Saturday was a disappointment but Sunday was far and away much better. Butch talked non-stop about his knives, WildBoar did another splendid job of promoting the knife makers who sent goods and literature to the show. In fact, you guys got more than you money's worth from David (WildBoar). His knowledge of the knives put him far ahead of the curve when speaking to those who stopped by. We had a great booth which attracted a lot of attention. All in all, a good weekend. 

I do have photos but will have to wait until I return home tomorrow to post.p


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 4, 2013)

I stopped buy and got a beautiful cutting boardsmith cutting board. They look even better in person. Plus I got to talk to him, his son, his beautiful wife. Butch was a blast too. Great show. I can honestly say they where the best products there hands down.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 4, 2013)

I need to get a wrap-up post together tonight if the little one will let me. "Extreme Chef" Terry French came by briefly Saturday morning, but followed-up with a much longer visit Sunday morning when Butch was at the booth. They talked a lot about big field/ camping knives, and Butch was showing off a 13 inch beast he just made for himself a couple weeks earlier. And he had his Tuna Sword there again as well, although it was not left on display. But word spread quickly around the Show support staff, and people kept walking up to the booth the rest of the day asking to see it  Also had a brief visit from Hugh Acheson, although he was trying to eat his lunch while looking over the knives and knife roll, and was getting snagged for photo ops. I did not get pics of either chef while they were at the booth :O Had three local KKF members visit, and all three walked away as happy BoardSmith owners. Plus one became a happy Harner gyuto owner, and one a happy Del parer owner. It was nice having all three come and hang out for a bit and get to talk at length with David Smith. Oh, and David Smith brought some maple plates from another NC artisan, so my wife and I now finally have three wood plates so we can use our screaming sharp Harner steak knives regularly now :doublethumbsup: There were quite a few more knife-savvy show attendees this year compared to last year. So a lot more appreciation for the work of all the makers we had on display, and several had visited KKF before but had not registered. hopefully we'll get some new forum members out of that crowd. Also many knife noobs who were very interested in learning a lot more after seeing some of the incredible work these makers produce.


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 5, 2013)

More photos of the final set up just as the doors were open.










Once again, for those knife makers who paid WildBoard to promote their knives, you received far more than you paid for. He was non-stop for two days with authority!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2013)

I got some very similar photos added to the Wildboar's Kitchen web site late last night. if you click on the thumbnails you'll get a much higher resolution photo and be able to see all the different damascus blades, etc.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like a great setup! I heard it was a success. Btw...That green handled bullnose was made for me.  I receive it next week! Beef beware.


If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats -- it looks like a great knife. I believe ChucktheButcher has one as well and thinks very highly of it. The handle was one of the top 3 in popularity.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks and that's awesome. I came up with the handle colors to represent my alma mater (Baylor University) 
BTW, one of your boards is on my Christmas list with my fiance. Hopefully one will be under the tree . :Edance2:
Aside from that...are any of the woods on your boards softer/harder than the other? I use a 210 at home for the most part. I was thinking the Carolina Slab?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 6, 2013)

Those boards are the perfect Christmas present:wink::wink:. I just bought one for my mom. We'll see if it gets to her though. I don't know if I can hold out for six weeks.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh yeah. The Harner bullnose is an awesome knife. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 6, 2013)

We'll see if she comes through for me


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 6, 2013)

ohbewon said:


> softer/harder


Cherry/Maple

Walnut and Mahogany fit in between (in order)


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 6, 2013)

Great looking set up you guys did.  Glad to hear it was another successful show! 

Chuck. That feather blade looks great finished out.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are some more pics of the table. Sadly I did not get any of the 'personalities' when they visited the booth (Extreme Chef winner, Top Chef winner and a Top Chef competitor, plus a few other cookbook authors and people with local cooking shows). and I did not get any of the additional knives Butch had Sunday (elk knife - which is for sale - 13 inch camping knife, couple straight razors, tuna sword).

Booth overview:









Turned wood plates (thank dog!) and some of the beutiful segmented turned wood products:









Okay, now for the stuff we all really want to see:


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 6, 2013)

Not bad, eh? Sorry about the tiny images inthe previous post -- when I realized the mistake it was already too late to go back and edit :-(

BTW, I want to thank ChucktheButcher for lending me some knives from Pierre, Randy, Del and Butch to help me supplement what the makers sent and what I was putting out there from my own collection. It really helped illustrate the wide range of knives, etc. these great craftsmen can produce. Neither of us has a Tsourkan yet though, so I was mainly using the walnut DMT plate holder/ base to illustrate some of his beautiful work.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 7, 2013)

ohbewan - Maple is the hardest and heaviest, cherry is the softest and lightest. Walnut is in between. The color of maple is kind of bland where cherry and walnut are far more striking in appearance. 

Chuckthebutcher - Somehow I don't think the brick pattern board you purchased at the show will make it to its final destination, at least without a test drive. I like those brick pattern boards but they are a pain to make and keep aligned. 

If anyone is ever in Alexandria, please go to The Green Pig Bistro. Chuck and his staff are first rate and the food is outstanding. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll go one step further. If you are in Alexandria and would like to see some BoardSmith boards in person, please do not hesitate to contact me. Same goes for knives by the makers we had on display at the booth. I'd like to say I have a Steve Goodson roll at my house to show off, but I have not pulled the trigger on one yet as I only need to travel with knives once or twice a year.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 7, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> ...The color of maple is kind of bland where cherry and walnut are far more striking in appearance.


Sorry David but my Maple board has plenty of color and detail and is very striking in appearance! So quit speaking of which you do not know of!:wink: Love that board!


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 8, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> Sorry David but my Maple board has plenty of color and detail and is very striking in appearance! So quit speaking of which you do not know of!:wink: Love that board!



Understand! :surrendar:


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would like to second Boardsmith's comments about Wildboar's enthusiastic and knowledgeable discussions with many attendees about the knives he had on display. I know I learned some stuff:biggrin:

Boardsmith's boards are amazing in person. I am hoping my big present this Christmas is a 16 x22 board of Walnut and Cherry.


----------

